# Selling Baked Goods from Home...



## ploofafa (Jan 14, 2010)

....Okay, I'm going to leave the question really broad for now.... just to see what kind of responses it merits.  Now, just to clarify, I don't mean a full-fledged business.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Step ONE: Check with your local health inspector.

Step TWO: Check with your local zoning authority.

Step THREE: Check with your local fire department.

Step FOUR: Check with your local business license authority.

Step FIVE: Check with your insurance agent

Once all five say OK, you're good to go!


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

YUP.......What he said. You don't want to cook or bake from your house without the proper permits.


----------



## warba (Feb 28, 2010)

Ploofafa, what is your goal? Is it to 'test' your recipes or business idea, or to jump in with both feet and immediately look to sell-for-profit?

I have a friend who thought they had a few good sauces and brought samples into her office and also had made a few cases and "sold" them but just within her office (albeit there were 200 people working there).

It was all "under the table" to begin with to test out the price and response. However, if someone ever got sick or complained, it is taking a big chance with being sued or fined. Depends on your goals and how "risky" you want to go.


----------



## homemadecook (Jan 27, 2010)

Ploofafa said:


> ....Okay, I'm going to leave the question really broad for now.... just to see what kind of responses it merits. Now, just to clarify, I don't mean a full-fledged business.


My friend sells cakes, and other pastries from home. In fact he opened an online business and he just delivers from his home. It was really profitable since he gained some customers from previous companies he worked with


----------



## ploofafa (Jan 14, 2010)

warba said:


> Ploofafa, what is your goal? Is it to 'test' your recipes or business idea, or to jump in with both feet and immediately look to sell-for-profit?
> 
> I have a friend who thought they had a few good sauces and brought samples into her office and also had made a few cases and "sold" them but just within her office (albeit there were 200 people working there).
> 
> It was all "under the table" to begin with to test out the price and response. However, if someone ever got sick or complained, it is taking a big chance with being sued or fined. Depends on your goals and how "risky" you want to go.


I'm going for the just for the fun of, sharing my stuff, making some extra cash while people enjoy fresh home-baked goods, goal. But, actually getting somewhere would be quite, quite nice. =)


HomeMadeCook said:


> My friend sells cakes, and other pastries from home. In fact he opened an online business and he just delivers from his home. It was really profitable since he gained some customers from previous companies he worked with


Always great to hear a success story!


----------



## homemadecook (Jan 27, 2010)

Ploofafa said:


> I'm going for the just for the fun of, sharing my stuff, making some extra cash while people enjoy fresh home-baked goods, goal. But, actually getting somewhere would be quite, quite nice. =)
> 
> Always great to hear a success story!


He actually expanded his business now, he's offering pasta too! I'm just as happy as he is -- happy for his success!


----------



## lalmajid (Jun 1, 2010)

hi ! i have been making macaroon since i have come  at least 50 times  but my problem is that they r sticky o un cooked from the bottom i have tried  by increasing baking time it is overcooked i will tell u how i make

45 gm almond powder
38 gm egg white
18 gm Castor sugar
75 gm icing sugar
pinch of cream of tater
 
sift almond powder and icing sugar keep a side
start beating after little foam add pinch of cream of tarter  when half way start adding caster sugar slowly
when it is stiff then start folding almond and icing sugar  when  it is shining and thick mixture not flowy  pipe on silicon mat
keep it for 30 min when i touch it is not sticky
now on double tray i bake it on 140 c for 16 min  my oven is convection oven   fan oven
now the problem is if i increase the temp it is volcano  if i bake for little  more time it is crispy and hard
 i am so disappointed  i have studied all the web site for macaroons next month we have to start selling them
with piping i have become better
i hope u under stand my problem


----------



## mike1394 (Feb 23, 2010)

You need city zoning approval first for an at home business before you can get any other approval.

Mike


----------



## lillih (Jun 26, 2010)

That's my ultimate dream job! Unfortunately, where I live it just isn't possible unless you have a separate kitchen with a 3 compartment sink and a handwashing sink, and get regular inspections just like a restaurant. The inspections I can deal with, but I would basically have to build a second kitchen to be able to do it and I can't afford that. I agree with those that said to check with the health department and business license office to make sure what the laws are in your area. One possible alternative is renting out kitchen space in a commercial kitchen that meets code and is regularly inspected. Good luck!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Don't tell anyone, but I sold breads and cookies out of my house for about a year and a half, without any health department involvement. I know there were liability issues etc, but it was bread and cookies  I sold via my own ecommerce site and on ebay. I did as much as I could from home and it wasn't enough to pay the bills so I went back to work!


----------

